
Perfectionism Is a Mental Illness and It's Ruining My Life - daralthus
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/how-perfectionism-destroyed-my-life
======
lutusp
A quote: "As described by psychologist Don Hamachek in a 1978 study, there are
two strains of perfectionism: normal and neurotic."

Who doesn't see that this is the usual psychology bullshit, "disease-
mongering" as the British say, and worse, that it burdens the very personality
type it describes.

First, there is no such thing as abnormal behavior -- this psychological
falsehood contradicts evolution by natural selection, a scientific theory in
which all behavior is normal. Second, by labeling perfectionism abnormal,
psychologists hope to attract perfectionists, who self-evidently care whether
their behavior is or is not normal.

But only a particular kind of perfectionist -- the kind who know nothing about
science, who think psychology is a science, and who lack the insight to
understand which aspect of their personality psychologists are exploiting.

